# Talo Colt



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Talo has released 300 Golt Government Model created in what they call Foliage Green plus another 300 in Grey. When I first heard of these I thought they'd be really ugly pistols. But when I handled a green example at my LGS I found it to be a very good looking pistol. I never thought the GI 1911s as anything but ugly pistols with their green parkerized finish. That said the Foliage Green Government Model is reminiscent of the GI 1911s with however a great looking finish. When Colt introduced the 01991 Series everyone deplored the ugly billboard roll mark they used on the slides, years later Colt reverted to a more traditional and better looking roll mark we have today. But on this military looking Talo Colt the billboard roll mark doesn't look offensive to me and may in turn out to be a collectable years from now. 
What do you think?


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

That'll work! I like 'em.


----------

